# So with Amare back and soon Thomas.



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Who is our starting 5?

Nash
Bell
Marion
Amare
KT or Diaw?

What does this mean for Barbosa, House, Jones, Tim Thomas? All or a sudden it seems we have an overload of talented players. I'd say we have 10 guys who could be starters. I guess it gives us lots of options. 

We still need our god damn defense to pick up though... (We miss KT here big time!)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

prolly

Amare
Diaw
Marion
Bell
Nash

Thomas would come back from a broken bone in his leg. may be awhile before he starts haha

If he was full healthy and did start we planned on doing. We wanted KT to be along side Amare to help him out at C.

Amare
KT
Marion
Bell
Nash


There's also talk he may not come back at all. 2nd rd at best I think at this point.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Nash
Bell
Diaw
Matrix
Amare


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Actually Diaw started as center last night.

C - Diaw
PF - Amare
SF - Matrix
SG - Bell
PG - Nash


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

C - Diaw
PF - Amare
SF - Marion
SG - Bell
PG - Nash

Diaw will start ahead of KT. The reason is Diaw did a pretty good job defending Centers despite not playing his natural position SF. KT was a good defender himself, but after that injury, he needs time to return to his old form. Diaw's passing out of the post is also one of the reason that he'll likely stay in the starting lineup. KT should be our best low post scoring option off the bench.

Amare should play alongside Diaw alot. Cuz, I think Amare is going to make Diaw the player the Suns need. And Diaw is going to take pressure off Amare. Amare's pressence will allow Diaw to focus more on playing defense, and make contributions that don't show up on the stat sheet, Diaw can become the difference maker. And Amare will also get a lot of open looks, cuz Diaw is a high percentage shooter from inside or outside, Diaw can lure defender and hit Amare with the right pass. We've seen a lot of Diaw to Marion alley oop, now we're going to see Diaw to Amare alley oop too. Diaw is not a natural Center, but we've reached this point with him as our starting C. If it doesn't break, don't fix it.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Actually Diaw started as center last night.
> 
> C - Diaw
> PF - Amare
> ...


That, right there, is beastly.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Actually Diaw started as center last night.
> 
> C - Diaw
> PF - Amare
> ...


 This line-up presents so many match-up problems, it's scary...now's it's just a matter of watching Amare getting back in stride...if he fits in like a glove like I think he will, I think the Suns can go all the way....


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Mike D said he is dropping down to an 8 man rotation.

That means:

STARTERS:
Diaw
Amare
Marion
Bell
Nash

BENCH:
Barbosa
T. Thomas
House
James Jones

Someone is going to have to bite the bullet. Who will choke first?

When K. Thomas gets back two of the above players will get benched.

This will be real intersting. I think all 4 of the above players could be starters for many teams. With two of them on the bench and two draft picks this year, we might want to start thinking "trade." Either to move up in the draft, move out of the draft, or get us a single better player.

As for this years draft, we should probably draft the most athletic big man availible or try to find another Steve Nash. 2's and 3's are the eaiset players to "steal" but the Suns are overloaded. Let's find the next Marcus Camby or Steve Nash with our picks this year, move out completly, or try to land a young athletic big man with promising skills.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, it's all going to be over soon. :banana: 

Time to break the curse, time for a championship.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was only going by what Yahoo scoreboard had for the game (as it went on with stats updating); Amare at C. So, I guessed that how it was. Guessed wrong, I suppose.


----------



## liteface (Jun 25, 2004)

I agree that it's 
Boris
Marion
Stat
Nash
Bell-----------------------House, Barbosa and Tim Thomas will play off the bench

If they get anything at all from the Grant/ Kurt Thomas combo AND can keep Amare on the floor n healthy, the Purple gang has a great shot at Coming out of the West. Go Suns, Go!

It's going to be another interresting off season. Boris and Barbosa are up for new deals...they are important guys in Mike D's system, so expect at least 3 or 4 guys to be gone from the bench- they will be looking to maintain a low cap number.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I hope they keep Diaw in the starting lineup. He just adds more dimensions to the team and is too good in that system to bring off the bench.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

C: Diaw
PF: Stoudemire
SF: Marion
SG: Bell
PG: Nash

K.Thomas substitute for Diaw and Stoudemire.
T.Thomas substitute for Marion, Bell and Stoudemire
Barbosa substitute for Nash and Bell
Jones substitute for Bell, Marion and Stoudemire

I see House losing some minutes, unless foul trouble or injuries.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

diaw the starting center on a seriously contending team. think back a year ago. that would be crazy talk. if anyone would have said that, they would have been mobbed by posters


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> diaw the starting center on a seriously contending team. think back a year ago. that would be crazy talk. if anyone would have said that, they would have been mobbed by posters



LOL. so true.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> LOL. so true.


nba.com still has him on the roster as a guard. This really should be a red flag to a lot of GMs in the league. Diaw went from scrub to starting center averaging 13 points 7 rebounds 6 assts and a block a game. Did Diaw magically get better after the trade. Obviously not.

GMs are too concerned about athleticism and stars and all this bull**** and forget about team building. Nash certainly wasnt the biggest star or most athletic player last year, but he was the most valuable player. Hmmm, when was the last time the hawks had a talented true PG. 

Obviously Steve Nash has brought the most out of Boris (who really will only get better). Interestingly i just dont get why some GMs get it and some dont. Kiki gets it in denver, obviously the spurs and pistons understand. But Isiah freakin Thomas (a great PG in his day) doesnt even seem to understand that a team needs a leader (a floor general). If nothing else, the Diaw trade proves that. How has Joe Johnson made the Hawks any closer to contention. He freakin hasnt. Now if they can get someone to feed him the rock that might work.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Tonight against the Nuggets, the Suns actually out rebounded the Nuggets and played decent defense in the fourth quarter (some in the 2nd as well). The Nuggets did have some success with their low post game, but on the other end Diaw had 13 assists, 8 rebounds, and shot 4 of 7 (and 5 of 6 from the line). Whether he starts or not, Diaw needs to be in the lineup for 35 plus minutes.

I'm guessing that KT, Amare, and Diaw will get MOST of the inside minutes, although TT is making a case for some inside time.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'd say Kurt would start, but Diaw would play more minutes then Kurt.

I want Kurt and Amare on at the same time.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> I'd say Kurt would start, but Diaw would play more minutes then Kurt.
> 
> I want Kurt and Amare on at the same time.


I think it will depend on the situation. If the other team is causing low post problems, then KT needs to be in. If the Suns offense is stagnating, then Diaw would be huge.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like the lineup of 

PG - Nash
SG - Bell
SF - Marion
PF - Amare
C - Kurt


That gives the Suns D as well as a steady offense.

I'm pretty sure that will be the starting lineup. But Diaw will definately play 30+ minutes.


----------

